# An Analogy for Homosexuality



## hammondjones (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,
I have a great amount of respect for the experience and minds of this board, so I'd appreciate some help.

I've come up with an analogy for homosexuality that I'd like to use when talking to Christians who don't find a problem with it. Obviously, I think that the Bible is clear on the subject, but that's not always clear to others, especially when they start subscribing to the "two people who love each other" line. Then "gay marriage" becomes an expression of love, and who wants to be against love?

So, to answer that, I've been thinking of an analogy, and before I put it into practice, I'd like you to criticize it. You may be merciless.


1. It is clear from the Bible that marriage is given to us to model our relationship with God.
2. In marriage we find a man finding relationship, fulfillment, satisfaction, etc. in a woman (or vice versa).
3. Humanity was designed to have relationship, fulfillment, satisfaction, etc. with God.
4. Homosexuality, where a man tries to find fulfillment in another man instead of a woman, is akin to humanity trying to find satisfaction in itself rather than God. 

Is this a valid line of thought?


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 15, 2012)

That is a good analogy, but the passages like Romans 1 and I Corinthians 6 force people to confront the "love conquers all" rhetoric. When you read these passages and their clear indictments against homosexual behavior, you're forced to re-evaluate whether or not you really believe the Bible as the Word of God.


----------



## Hilasmos (Mar 15, 2012)

Where is the necessary connection between marriage being male/female? Your conclusion hinges on that. Once that premise is challenged, in my opinion, the argument will become no more pursuasive than whether or not the Bible teaches an exclusive male/female marriage. I think that that is what J. Dean was getting at as well.


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 15, 2012)

> Then God said, "Let us make man in our image, after our likeness. And let them have dominion over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the heavens and over the livestock and over all the earth and over every creeping thing that creeps on the earth." So God created man in his own image, *in the image of God he created him; male and female he created them. *(Gen 1:26-27)



Our sexuality is rooted in our imaging forth of God in His unity and plurality. The fact that we are made male *and* female, rather than just male or just female, expresses the plural aspect of the Trinity. Homosexuality tramples on this, in particular the plurality, but also provides a perverse unity. Homosexuals are parodying the Holy Triunity.

Maybe some biblical scholar somewhere has written on this. In fact, Joshua would tell us that someone, somewhere, has written, or is writing at this very moment, on this topic. 

But if professing Christians or others are not going to accept the plain commands of Scripture on sexual relations, are they going to accept the more "abstract" ontological and theological roots of the ethic?



> Then "gay marriage" becomes an expression of love, and who wants to be against love?



Now that Man has sinned love in itself isn't a test of anything. There is good love and sinful love. Someone may be passionately in love with a married lady that is not his wife, but is such adulterous and sinful love not condemned by Scripture and to be opposed?


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 15, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> That is a good analogy, but the passages like Romans 1 and I Corinthians 6 force people to confront the "love conquers all" rhetoric. *When you read these passages and their clear indictments against homosexual behavior, you're forced to re-evaluate whether or not you really believe the Bible as the Word of God*.


Simple as that.There really is no argument. God gave them up to a reprobate mind. It is sad but all we can do is pray for them that the Holy Spirit will 'enlighten the eyes of their understanding'. Love the sinner but hate the sin.


----------



## A5pointer (Mar 16, 2012)

You said it was OK to be Frank. I would not use that analogy at all. God said it is sinful and wrong, period. no need to rationalize. As for analogies including but not limited to: Loving your neighbors wife, stealing, idol worship, bestiality etc. are equally as sinful.


----------

